# Dimensions in the news, or not?



## Webmaster (Nov 17, 2011)

We often get requests from media to either appear on a show, be interviewed, or let them use our boards to recruit people. For the most part, we reject those requests because a) I don't want to attract attention for the wrong reasons, b) I want to keep our community as safe and spam free as possible, and c) while media reps always promise positive, unbiased reporting, that is quite often not the case.

What do you think about all this?


----------



## Perry White (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you're incredibly intelligent and agree 100% with your stance. There is always an angle, nothing unbiased.


----------



## imfree (Nov 17, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> We often get requests from media to either appear on a show, be interviewed, or let them use our boards to recruit people. For the most part, we reject those requests because a) I don't want to attract attention for the wrong reasons, b) I want to keep our community as safe and spam free as possible, and c) while media reps always promise positive, unbiased reporting, that is quite often not the case.
> 
> What do you think about all this?





Perry White said:


> I think you're incredibly intelligent and agree 100% with your stance. There is always an angle, nothing unbiased.



I totally agree, as one can pretty well count on the media to twist anything to suit their bias.:doh:

The media is about as biased as a class A amplifier. Class A amps are seldom used because they waste a lot of power and dump it as waste heat.


----------



## Emma (Nov 17, 2011)

I completely agree.


----------



## NoWayOut (Nov 17, 2011)

imfree said:


> I totally agree, as one can pretty well count on the media to twist anything to suit their bias.:doh:
> 
> The media is about as biased as a class A amplifier. Class A amps are seldom used because they waste a lot of power and dump it as waste heat.



That's not always true, as I have never done that, but not all media types are as honorable, so it makes sense.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 17, 2011)

It is obvious that members appear on various shows, do interviews, model for ads, etc. and producers manage to find subjects without the "help" of Dimensions. Regardless of promises being broken or not, people say yes and participate anyway. Some want the chance to educate, some like the attention and some just want to make a buck.

If the media has one ultimate goal of profit and if the people who appear on TV and print ads get paid...why can't Dimensions profit from it also?

Producers can solicit guests/subjects from Dimensions for a small fee. 
(Call it an advertising fee for their show/magazine: e.g. they get a large company logo attached to the post)

Charging a fee may have the same effect as telling people they can't recruit from Dimensions and you are back where you started from.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 17, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> We often get requests from media to either appear on a show, be interviewed, or let them use our boards to recruit people. For the most part, we reject those requests because a) I don't want to attract attention for the wrong reasons, b) I want to keep our community as safe and spam free as possible, and c) while media reps always promise positive, unbiased reporting, that is quite often not the case.
> 
> What do you think about all this?



^I support this stance, absolutely, until the media stops treating fat folks and their admirers like a circus sideshow. 

The best media coverage of FAs / BBWs is written / published by the people themselves.


----------



## eddiejt (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't think you need all the media coverage anyway to be successful or to prove anything. I think most of us are here because we want to be and show our support for our friends. Just my nickel for ya!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 17, 2011)

Entertainment media has it's own agenda, and it's agenda is not in your interests.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 17, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Entertainment media has it's own agenda, and it's agenda is not in your interests.



Amen and amen. I'm not allowed to rep you for this, but I hope somebody will.


----------



## aocutiepi (Nov 17, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Amen and amen. I'm not allowed to rep you for this, but I hope somebody will.



Got him for you.


----------



## one2one (Nov 17, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> For the most part, we reject those requests



Thank you. I really appreciate it!


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 18, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Entertainment media has it's own agenda, and it's agenda is not in your interests.


Add another "don't get to rep right now but wish I could" to the collection.

Well said.

-Rusty


----------



## Zoom (Nov 18, 2011)

At times when the media is not favorable to an organization, idea or set of beliefs, what a group does is form its own press releases with its own way of looking at concepts.

To a small degree, that is what the print _Dimensions Magazine_ did, back in its heyday. Even if it was not much more than editorializing.

But this is the age of RT and Al-Jazeera and P2P.net and Huffington Post and many, many other news organizations that have different (and often more accurate) ways of looking at the news (because the corporations _SLANT_ the news more than italics do).

Even Anonymous has its own news outlet, with its own spin on activity.

I have yet, however, to see a modern size acceptance news media. Even NAAFA only occasionally indulges in press releases, and there doesn't seem to be the level of reporting there needs to be, to speak out against more injustices from the regular media.

But, NAAFA has the right idea, at least. The trouble here is that NAAFA is not looked upon as a source of news, and therefore anything it reports are ignored to a much greater degree than the usual "alternate" newsgroups mentioned above.

So what should be done? Would forming a news organization that reported more than just SA issues unlock a greater achievement?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 18, 2011)

I disagree with everyone who's said no.

First off, there have been numerous instances where Dims posters have come off just fine. Nikki and Rhonda's appearance on the Doctor Keith show was very well received, as was the Village Voice article that featured numerous high profile FA and an SSBBW who are prominent on this site. Heather Boyle's appearance at NYU got press coverage that was pretty neutral. Miss Stacie and Peaceful Gem and her husband were on Tyra and also came off as totally normal.

No matter the media editing or spin, it's unavoidable that somebody watching will be an FA or that some fat woman will think about having a paysite because she sees other women saying "guys pay to look at me." So there's no way the outcome is totally negative. It may even nudge some nascent or in the closet FA to be more vocal.

I also have never understood the idea that if somebody participates here, they somehow represent all of Dimensions if they appear in the media.


----------



## EMH1701 (Nov 18, 2011)

The mainstream media has a clearly biased agenda against fat people. Even if we try to make ourselves look good, I can't see anything good coming out of such an article. 

Every day there is at least one article in the news (ZOMG so and so lost over 50 pounds) and no one ever talks about the amount of weight they are going to regain when they cycle back after they get tired of the diet and exercise program. Or ZOMG being fat is bad for you (that always seems to sell newspapers and magazines).

I do not want to see this web site in a news article, with all of the horrible comments people leave on such an article. Even if we try and make ourselves look good, the media will twist it to fit their own anti-fat bias. They always do.


----------



## musicman (Nov 18, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> We often get requests from media to either appear on a show, be interviewed, or let them use our boards to recruit people. For the most part, we reject those requests because a) I don't want to attract attention for the wrong reasons, b) I want to keep our community as safe and spam free as possible, and c) while media reps always promise positive, unbiased reporting, that is quite often not the case.
> 
> What do you think about all this?



Your policy is exactly right. Do not cooperate with them. It's very simple. The media has only two priorities: ratings and advertising revenue, both of which require the continual degradation of fat people and anyone who loves or even respects fat people. The media knows that a circus freak show always guarantees high ratings, and that the diet/weight loss scammers are one of the largest sources of advertising dollars. They will never broadcast anything that jeopardizes either of those two precious priorities.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 18, 2011)

musicman said:


> Your policy is exactly right. Do not cooperate with them. It's very simple. The media has only two priorities: ratings and advertising revenue, both of which require the continual degradation of fat people and anyone who loves or even respects fat people. The media knows that a circus freak show always guarantees high ratings, and that the diet/weight loss scammers are one of the largest sources of advertising dollars. They will never broadcast anything that jeopardizes either of those two precious priorities.




*Yes!!!* -- for the most part. There are some media media outlets that have built good reputations for treating their subjects fairly (i.e. NPR, PRI, Pacifica).


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2011)

I read that request thread yesterday,and I believe that the person had some affiliation with Barcroft media?

I am pretty sure that Barcroft Media was responsible for the TV peice on Susanne Eman that aired recently.
It was aired and then used as sensationalist fodder for some of the UK newspapers such as The Sun, where it attracted a barrage of nastiness and insults in the comments section.

Very unpleasant stuff Conrad.


----------



## MattB (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd be tremendously wary, and I think Dromond said it best earlier in the thread. I've had a little experience with media, and you never know how things will be edited when all is said and done. (Stating the obvious...) 

However, we live in an age where you really don't need mainstream media to get a point across. (Obviously mainstream media still has an advantage in terms of reach...) It's probably as easy as it's ever been to self-produce your own videos, or possibly your own 'show', and post it on the internet. Look at the quality of video and audio that's available to the average person, and can be edited on your home PC. If you really want to control your message and content, this may be the way to go in the future.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 19, 2011)

Considering that there are some individuals that chose to appear in the media, why not solicit feedback from them?

Why not allow solicitation here but encourage anyone who has appeared on TV or news articles or been involved in public speaking to post their advice and observations about their experiences? It seems it would be valuable to hear from those who have had positive experiences to say how that came about.

For instance certain shows or producers could build up favorable reputations where earned. FA or fat people with media experience could offer guidance about what questions to ask producers or how to handle negative questions or rude audience members on tv shows.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 19, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Entertainment media has it's own agenda, and it's agenda is not in your interests.





musicman said:


> Your policy is exactly right. Do not cooperate with them. It's very simple. The media has only two priorities: ratings and advertising revenue, both of which require the continual degradation of fat people and anyone who loves or even respects fat people. The media knows that a circus freak show always guarantees high ratings, and that the diet/weight loss scammers are one of the largest sources of advertising dollars. They will never broadcast anything that jeopardizes either of those two precious priorities.



This and This. Do not cooperate with them. They will never act in your best interests.


----------



## MissAshley (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree with you. I'm going to guess that most of the media offers you will receive will be not in your favor or will present you in a way that you want, so I think it is smart to reject them.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Nov 20, 2011)

The Chinese economy is just about to tank... Rupert Murdoch will at that point divorce:really sad: Deng Wendi:goodbye: and marry the Australian SSBBW:batting: with whom he's been secretly canoodling. He'll then change the FOX Networks to FAT Networks and change NewsCorp to NewsCorpulence. He'll die happy:bounce: and said SSBBW:eat2: will become Empress:bow: of All Media.:happy:


----------



## Zoom (Nov 20, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> The Chinese economy is just about to tank... Rupert Murdoch will at that point divorce:really sad: Deng Wendi:goodbye: and marry the Australian SSBBW:batting: with whom he's been secretly canoodling. He'll then change the FOX Networks to FAT Networks and change NewsCorp to NewsCorpulence. He'll die happy:bounce: and said SSBBW:eat2: will become Empress:bow: of All Media.:happy:


Yeah but that would be fair and balanced.


----------



## FA Punk (Nov 20, 2011)

LoveBHMS said:


> I disagree with everyone who's said no.
> 
> *First off, there have been numerous instances where Dims posters have come off just fine. Nikki and Rhonda's appearance on the Doctor Keith show was very well received, as was the Village Voice article that featured numerous high profile FA and an SSBBW who are prominent on this site. *Heather Boyle's appearance at NYU got press coverage that was pretty neutral. Miss Stacie and Peaceful Gem and her husband were on Tyra and also came off as totally normal.
> 
> ...



Thats not entirely true, now I my not have been as actived in this community as I am now when the Doctor Keith show first aired but I still remember the cluster fuck of a thread that came from it. If anything the reviews for the show it self were very mixed at best!

And the same goes for Trya, Phil, or any of the other talk shows. Now the article in the Village Voice was nice but again it wasn't entirely received well.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree with your stance. I don't think Dims needs to be involved in any of it, nor would we benefit. The few "good" things that come are so few and far between the bad, I think it's better to not feed the sensationalistic media. 

We all go in the best of intentions, but until it's a piece BY US and FOR US, there's no trusting the final product/slant/angle, editing. 

Much easier to rise above it and just say no.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 20, 2011)

I totally agree, Ann Marie with this and Conrad's stance. We need to keep Dimensions a safe place and the media of today is only about sensationalism and ratings.


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a policy of instant "no" regarding media appearances/commentary after some unfortunate experiences where I was misrepresented and/or my comments were taken out of context, or what I had written was edited and printed without the final version sent to me---with comments I hadn't made and which misrepresented me inserted.

It's enough. 

If you are looking for empowerment, you'll find it. If not, wish you well on your journey... 

View attachment Lucycharlie.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a bunch of half nekkid pics on here- so I'm going to go with no. :doh: :blush:


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 1, 2011)

"Smokin Hot Mama Shows Self"  sounds like a headline to me.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 1, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have a bunch of half nekkid pics on here- so I'm going to go with no. :doh: :blush:



Me having half-nekkid, and fully, if I remember well, pictures on here might actually be news worthy.

"Total young prude actually exposes self!"

:happy:

Yeah... Dims has some lucky dudes.


----------

